# clippers for poodle feet



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Any recommendations for clippers to trim poodle feet between full grooms? I've read some older threads, but my head is spinning.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Andis Power Trim (think that's the name) would probably work for you. It's not super powerful, but it can do feet and comes with a #10 and 30 blades. They are also small which is good for feet. I use mine for under/between the pads.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks. 

My husband just sent these links: Wahl Bravura Lithium Ion Clippers and Wahl KM10 Clipper

They seem like overkill, but could be good if we ever decide to try full grooming with the pups.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

If you're going to spend that much, definitely go with Andis 2 speed agc. You can get them for about $100 and they've been recommended to me by professional groomers over Wahl or Oster.


----------



## Boleyn (Aug 25, 2008)

If you just want something for between grooms, I would recommend the Wahl Moser Arco (it has an adjustable blade of sizes 9, 10, 15, 30, and 40) or its smaller version, the Mini Arco which is a fixed length of a 30. Both are cordless and lightweight. I've used them in my grooming shop and liked them a lot. Weirdly, I prefer the regular Moser to the Bravura I have now.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the additional suggestions! I wish our groomer had just said, "Buy this model and you'll be fine." Her only suggestions were not cordless and expect to spend at least $80.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

cookieface said:


> Thanks for the additional suggestions! I wish our groomer had just said, "Buy this model and you'll be fine." Her only suggestions were not cordless and expect to spend at least $80.


I've been fine with my little cordless ones for the bottom of his pads, but yeah, they're very much lacking power. I just shave off the tops of his ears and his neck, and they can't even do that without going over it 10 times. The Andis 2-speeds are awesome. If you think you might do anything beyond feet, I would just get the nicer ones now. If you really just want to touch up feet, then some of the cordless trimmer type options should be fine.


----------

